# Note to self....



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Putting Axe body spray in pre-teen boy's stocking...BAD idea!
I..can't...breath!
:doh:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhh, the memories....
ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Too cute!

Just think it could be the alternative to "smelling good"!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I take it that your son likes it?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound: When we had our gym, they sent us two cases free as a promotion. The younger guys couldn't get enough of it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*counseling teens*

I had a young teen client that would wear cologne on our visits...I could barely breathe and had tears in my eyes. He had a rather sad story so I think he thought I was touched by the story, which I was...

It was so sweet that he wore cologne to his visits with me...but my oh my!

When we were kids we would give my dad this cheap 007 or Brut...which was horrendous. He would kindly wear it for us, what a good guy!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...been there, done that, learned my lesson...no body spray this year!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My 12 year old son is also a fan of the Axe sprays. The other day he thought it would be a good idea to spray it in the house as an air freshener. I nearly choked! And, I told him I would take it away if he ever did that again. He really likes his Axe sprays, so I don't think he'll do that again.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, I really wonder how they don't realize it's THAT strong! I once watched a movie next to guy wearing so much cologne, I was pretty much gagging the whole time. Can't even remember half the movie and I couldn't move because the theater was completely full.

Although they've done some pretty interesting research on the difference between men and women and smells. Have you ever been in a boy/men's locker room? Ever wonder how on earth they can withstand the smell of sweat concentrated like that? Apparently, in general men's noses are less sensitive to the smell of body odor than women's noses. They've also found some interesting things like 1 out of 2 men (or maybe it was 1 out of 3) cannot smell peanuts! Literally they can't smell them. We did this experiment when I was at Cal with Chem lab where they gave us a bunch of flasks, each one with a clear essence and had us get in groups and identify the smell in each one. We get to one and ALL the girls say "peanuts" not a single guy believes us... they all said we were crazy and didn't smell it at all! Turns out that we were right and only about 4 guys out of the 10 or so in class could actually smell peanut essence. How funny is that?

Anyway, all that to say that perhaps they don't "smell" the cologne/body spray as effectively and sensitively as women do. When they get older, SOME woman (mom, girlfriend, whatever) probably takes pity on them and lets them know that they only need to use a SPLASH, not half the bottle, LOL!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We've had some frequent, stay-for-a-week houseguests that use that stuff. It takes me days to air out the guest room after they leave!! I will remember this when my son is old enough for that kind of thing!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

My ten year old and his buddies are BIG Axe fans. Tag just doesn't cut it.....has to be Axe. Put 3 or 4 boys all wearing different versions of Axe in a vehicle. OH. MY.
It reminds me of the Jovan Musk and or Love's Baby Soft crazy when I was in elementary school. hehe


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Haha....mine are into Red Zone. They think they are little men.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dawna Lucky You!*

Axe was going to send a year's supply of hair stuff and bath products to Robert Pattinson of Twilight fame as he supposedly didn't wash his hair. I think he just jokes and people take him too seriously.

However, imagine a year's supply of that yummy stuff...think of what the boys would do with it if it were FREE! Yikes!

Sometimes boys really are clueless. The girls are so busy trying to make themselves pretty for the boys to notice them that they don't even notice what the boys smell like...they just want compliments on their new outfits!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lina, that's really interesting..about the peanut thing. Don't think I'll try that test on this particular kid, though. As he's allergic to peanuts 

And yea, my house STILL reeks of that stuff from hours ago. And I tossed all bottles of it in the trash, when they weren't looking


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hilarious thread!
Girls can be just as bad-my sister bought my 8 year old daughter Harajuku Lovers cologne this Christmas (has the cartoon girls on the bottle) and she's sprayed it about 50 times. Yeow. I had to make her wash her wrists as they were dripping with it. Now I know what I put my mom through with my Love's Baby Soft gift set.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Putting Axe body spray in pre-teen boy's stocking...BAD idea!
> I..can't...breath!
> :doh:


Lol...that sounds familar ound:
My 13 yr. old son started wearing Axe a couple of years ago..after a couple of weeks of the entire house smelling like the stuff I made DH have a man to man talk with him about the amount of cologne he needed to spray on himself.
Luckily he's listened or else Axe would have to be banned from the house.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

My 11 yr old likes Axe, too, and he always sprays way too much????
Gina


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee, Tritia..I WISH they had AXE when I was growing up, as I had FOUR brothers that had that PRE-TEEN stink!! I used to walk down the hall holding my nose until I got the door of their room shut!!!ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

After my divorce, I went through about two years of "dating". It's amazing how many "big boys" are clueless about smells! I mean they are showered when they come to call, but about halfway through the evening, start getting a bit funky! You'd think by 40+ a guy's ex-wife, sister or mom would have clued him in about deodorant! Whew! I very tactfully told one guy that I liked...and he was really grateful! He seriously didn't know!?!

Too much cologne is just as bad...THANK YOU all you wonderful Mom's for training your boys!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh yes...I put an Addidas cologne set in my 13 yr old son's stocking this year. I had to teach him that nobody likes to be around someone with too much cologne. I taught him to spray ONCE into the air, and then walk through it, vs spraying it directly on his skin. So far he's listening to mom's advice....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Impressive, Renee! (That he's following your advice!)


----------

